# [SOLVED] Alone in the Dark (2008) help



## shadow276185 (Dec 9, 2010)

I had this game for 2 years now and on my old rig it ran completly fine, but on my newer more powerful rig the game runs with very poor performance.

My specs:
TT TP 750W
GA-P55A-UD5
i5-750 @ 3.6 GHz
2x2GB Ripjaws @ 1440MHz
GTX 295
Raptor 150GB HDD
Windows 7 ultimate x64

I noticed that with the EVGA precision tool, it indicated that both GPU's usage statistic was very low at about 35% when I was running this game.

To me this sounds like the game isnt utulizing the graphics card properly hence the slow performance. Every other game I play, both GPU's are used to 99% or close to it.

Does any1 know why AITD5 wont run properly?


----------



## nbjeter3 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Alone in the Dark (2008) help*

Check For Patches for the game. There maybe something in the code that will not play nice with the newer equipment.


----------



## shadow276185 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Alone in the Dark (2008) help*

2 years, and there is still no patch for this game.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Alone in the Dark (2008) help*

What would happen if you set the affinity to just one processor core?? Would that help anything?? I am just shooting in the dark here. I did that with an older game once and it worked.


----------



## shadow276185 (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Alone in the Dark (2008) help*

ok this may sound weird, but all of a sudden, the game does not run slow anymore, and I didnt change anything.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Alone in the Dark (2008) help*

Perhaps you had alot happening in the background that you were unaware of when you were playing. Like if your system scans for virus's or a defrag during the time you were playing.


----------



## shadow276185 (Dec 9, 2010)

I doubt it, because I remember rebooting many times and trying many different things and it still didnt work properly. So I gave up for a few days and thought i'd try it one more time, and what do u know it played very normaly. Although it did slow down in very few scenes, not like before where it was slow all the way through.


----------

